

SimplyBox is like Google Notebook - gravitycop
http://venturebeat.com/2009/01/14/simplybox-lets-users-organize-info-images-snagged-from-the-web

======
gravitycop
From the article:

 _The obvious rival here is Google Notebook, the search giant powered plugin
that also lets you select text and images from the web as you’re browsing and
organize them into neat categories. But SimplyBox is surprisingly more pliable
and intuitive. First off, Google Notebook doesn’t take a screenshot of how
info looks on its page of origin — rather, you highlight the content you want
with your cursor and it’s converted into a standard format (much like blog
posts are in Google Reader). You also need to designate labels for each item
you note (Paris Vacation or otherwise), whereas with SimplyBox, you just drag
your screenshot to the appropriately labeled box._

------
unalone
I'm not seeing it. SimplyBox is more cluttered and doesn't offer the sharing
and integration that Notebooks did with other Google products.

